# INFP addicted to love and insomnia needs Rehab, ASAP



## LunaSea (Jan 5, 2011)

Reluctanine said:


> @LunaSea
> 
> YES!!! Oreo milkshakes are love! And life! I like the chewy parts of the oreo I hit when I'm drinking it in. So fun to munch, munch, munch. I kind of like stuff that have... sort of a crunchy chewy texture. I don't really like bubble tea pearls though. Too damn chewy for my taste. They're weird.
> 
> ...


It's crazy but i dont know how different the functions of infj and infp really are. But the way i related so much with the infj was with their need to help others, and mostly about how good they are as judges of charachter, which I've been relatively good at from a very young age.

I am not alway sure of myfriends type, but I very quickly try to type them, or ask them to do the test (especially if I had just recently met them).

As for breakfast, I do eat breakfast, usually not immediately unless I was so hungry I felt like passing out .. and I also can't and won't sleep hungry.

I haven't really been exercising lately though :/

Your nightmare and scarey movie insight is interesting. I'm especially interested in the scarey movie decision because I practically can't watch anything like that.

Oh, and I'll write you about the food soon


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

Well, INFJ is:

Dominant: Introverted intuition (Ni)
Ni synthesizes seeming paradoxes to create the previously unimagined. These realizations come with a certainty that demands action to fulfill a new vision of the future, solutions that may include complex systems or universal truths.

Auxiliary: Extroverted feeling (Fe)
Fe seeks social connections and creates harmonious interactions through polite, considerate, and appropriate behavior. Fe responds to the explicit (and implicit) wants of others, and may even create an internal conflict between the subject’s own needs and the desire to meet the needs of others. 

Tertiary: Introverted thinking (Ti)
Ti seeks precision, such as the exact word to express an idea. Ti notices the minute distinctions that define the essence of things, then analyzes and classifies them. Ti examines all sides of an issue, looking to solve problems while minimizing effort and risk. Ti uses models to root out logical inconsistency.

Inferior: Extroverted sensing (Se)
Se focuses on the experiences and sensations of the immediate, physical world. With an acute awareness of the present surroundings, it brings relevant facts and details to the forefront and may lead to spontaneous action. Weak Se in the INFJ may result in a detachment from the sensory reality, but when the function is in use it adds a playful counter to the serious nature of Ni.

INFP is:

Dominant: Introverted feeling (Fi)
Fi filters information based on interpretations of worth, forming judgments according to criteria that are often intangible. Fi constantly balances an internal set of values such as harmony and authenticity. Attuned to subtle distinctions, Fi innately senses what is true and what is false in a situation. With Fi as their dominant function, INFPs live primarily in a rich inner world of emotion.

Auxiliary: Extraverted intuition (Ne)
Ne finds and interprets hidden meanings, using “what if” questions to explore alternatives, allowing multiple possibilities to coexist. This imaginative play weaves together insights and experiences from various sources to form a new whole, which can then become a catalyst to action. INFPs engage the outside world primarily with intuition. They are adept at seeing the big picture, sensing patterns and the flow of existence from the past toward the future.

Tertiary: Introverted sensing (Si)
Si collects data in the present moment and compares it with past experiences, a process that sometimes evokes the feelings associated with memory, as if the subject were reliving it. Seeking to protect what is familiar, Si draws upon history to form goals and expectations about what will happen in the future. This function gives INFPs a natural inclination toward "other-worldliness" and makes them more easily distracted.

Inferior: Extraverted thinking (Te)
Te organizes and schedules ideas and the environment to ensure the efficient, productive pursuit of objectives. Te seeks logical explanations for actions, events, and conclusions, looking for faulty reasoning and lapses in sequence.This function helps INFPs focus on external details, but being the inferior function, requires the expenditure of greater energy and is not as reliable.

Taken from Wikipedia. So, they're like mirror images in terms of functions.


----------



## Plasternoid (May 22, 2014)

That was possibly the corniest introduction I've ever read on here. Seriously.. that thing has more cheese in it that Wisconsin (that in itself was pretty lame, I know). But yeah... welcome.


----------



## Plasternoid (May 22, 2014)

Reluctanine said:


> Well, INFJ is:
> 
> Dominant: Introverted intuition (Ni)
> Ni synthesizes seeming paradoxes to create the previously unimagined. These realizations come with a certainty that demands action to fulfill a new vision of the future, solutions that may include complex systems or universal truths.
> ...


What? nooo...the mirror image of INFJ in terms of functions is ENFP...or ISTJ depending on how you classify it.


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

Plasternoid said:


> What? nooo...the mirror image of INFJ in terms of functions is ENFP...or ISTJ depending on how you classify it.


OH I see what you mean. I was referring to the extraversion and intraversion of the functions, along with the stackings. Ahahaha, additional twist. Sorry, my brain skipped a step there. Didn't really know how to explain it. I just found this way cool chart, by the way!


----------



## Plasternoid (May 22, 2014)

Reluctanine said:


> OH I see what you mean. I was referring to the extraversion and intraversion of the functions, along with the stackings. Ahahaha, additional twist. Sorry, my brain skipped a step there. Didn't really know how to explain it. I just found this way cool chart, by the way!


Way cool indeed. Confusing but helpful.


----------



## LunaSea (Jan 5, 2011)

Spider2YBanana said:


> Haha you're probably a mentor in someway that you don't even know yet. Don't go seeking it out too much. There's always opportunities to mentor even in the most unlikely ways. And the flip side, always be open to being mentored. A wise man once told me that you must both a teacher and student at all times.
> 
> But enough of the lecturing. Lit and philosophy majors eh? What got you interested in those?


Oh yeah, definitely. I never go around looking to mentor people, I just provide support when needed. I collect role models constantly, and I wish there was somthing like that system you have at your school when I was first starting out in college, it would've made the transition easier for me then. 

It's just, lately, I think I'm having that maternal /big sis instinct kicking in whenever I see children. I guess I miss some of the kids I looked after a few years ago and I wonder how they're doing. Nostalgic, I guess, that's all


----------



## LunaSea (Jan 5, 2011)

Plasternoid said:


> That was possibly the corniest introduction I've ever read on here. Seriously.. that thing has more cheese in it that Wisconsin (that in itself was pretty lame, I know). But yeah... welcome.


Hah :laughing: I've been accused of something similar, _ahem_, many times. Thank you. I'm very pleased with your cheesey comment as well roud: 

So what type are you? And, most importantly, do you like cheese?


----------



## Plasternoid (May 22, 2014)

LunaSea said:


> Hah :laughing: I've been accused of something similar, _ahem_, many times. Thank you. I'm very pleased with your cheesey comment as well roud:
> 
> So what type are you? And, most importantly, do you like cheese?


Good question. Not sure. I've been labeled ISTP, ESTJ, ENTP, ESFP, ISFP, and INTP, although I'd probably prefer to be ENTJ above all others. And as for your second question, on occasion. I'm especially fond of the gooey spicy shit they offer for dipping purposes at your typical Mexican restaurant. Or brie if I'm feeling fancy...


----------



## buglover3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello! And welcome! I'm an ENFP so we're pretty similar 

I look forward to seeing you around. I'm new here too, & INFP's are the bomb-diggity!


----------



## LunaSea (Jan 5, 2011)

Plasternoid said:


> Good question. Not sure. I've been labeled ISTP, ESTJ, ENTP, ESFP, ISFP, and INTP, although I'd probably prefer to be ENTJ above all others. And as for your second question, on occasion. I'm especially fond of the gooey spicy shit they offer for dipping purposes at your typical Mexican restaurant. Or brie if I'm feeling fancy...


ENTJ's are pretty awesome, I'm learning more about them and I'm kind of starting to fall for them.
You'd prefer to be ENTJ but which of the types do you feel/think exemplifies your personality features the most? 
Just from interacting with you here, you reminded me of djArendee who says he's an ISTP on Myers Brigg... but I only read the two posts you wrote here so my reference points are pretty weak ;p

Brie is fancy indeed, especially when you put it next to "gooey spicy" cheese for dipping. I'm more of a fan of the in-between classes of cheese, but I really don't discriminate all that much between them all. Ok, unless they're super moldy I'd pretty much be a prejudiced biyatch in that case.


----------



## LunaSea (Jan 5, 2011)

buglover3 said:


> Hello! And welcome! I'm an ENFP so we're pretty similar
> 
> I look forward to seeing you around. I'm new here too, & INFP's are the bomb-diggity!


Aw thanks so much! And welcome to the forum too  you'll definitely see me around.
I only know ENFP guys so far. ENFP's are like my kryptonite. roud: I just love them.


----------



## Spider2YBanana (Jun 1, 2014)

LunaSea said:


> Oh yeah, definitely. I never go around looking to mentor people, I just provide support when needed. I collect role models constantly, and I wish there was somthing like that system you have at your school when I was first starting out in college, it would've made the transition easier for me then.
> 
> It's just, lately, I think I'm having that maternal /big sis instinct kicking in whenever I see children. I guess I miss some of the kids I looked after a few years ago and I wonder how they're doing. Nostalgic, I guess, that's all


Haha it's only for my club not the whole school. I didn't really go through the little phase because I joined my club as a sophomore. But it's fun and I really like helping my little.

Haha depending how old you are, that maternal instinct definitely starts kicking in. All my girl friends swoon over little kids and even though I'm a guy, sometimes little kids can give you a case of the feels for sure. Kids are truly fun to work with.

But back to one of my earlier questions. How does what you study fit into your identity as an INFP? I know a lot of NF liberal arts majors so I always like to ask.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plasternoid (May 22, 2014)

LunaSea said:


> ENTJ's are pretty awesome, I'm learning more about them and I'm kind of starting to fall for them.
> You'd prefer to be ENTJ but which of the types do you feel/think exemplifies your personality features the most?
> Just from interacting with you here, you reminded me of djArendee who says he's an ISTP on Myers Brigg... but I only read the two posts you wrote here so my reference points are pretty weak ;p
> 
> Brie is fancy indeed, especially when you put it next to "gooey spicy" cheese for dipping. I'm more of a fan of the in-between classes of cheese, but I really don't discriminate all that much between them all. Ok, unless they're super moldy I'd pretty much be a prejudiced biyatch in that case.


Yeah molds no good. I guess I feel like INTJ exemplifies my personality the most because I'm always plottin evil in the shadows so I can get rich and rule the world! Muahahaha


----------



## LunaSea (Jan 5, 2011)

Spider2YBanana said:


> Haha it's only for my club not the whole school. I didn't really go through the little phase because I joined my club as a sophomore. But it's fun and I really like helping my little.
> 
> Haha depending how old you are, that maternal instinct definitely starts kicking in. All my girl friends swoon over little kids and even though I'm a guy, sometimes little kids can give you a case of the feels for sure. Kids are truly fun to work with.
> 
> ...


Heh, ok, well yes, I'm not much different than your NF friends 

Interesting question though. I'm not sure what you mean exactly. In a way I think it validates my leanings, liberates and imprisons me at the same time.


----------



## LunaSea (Jan 5, 2011)

Plasternoid said:


> Yeah molds no good. I guess I feel like INTJ exemplifies my personality the most because I'm always plottin evil in the shadows so I can get rich and rule the world! Muahahaha


Aw, come on! _You _might be evil ;p but the INTJs in and of themselves are not evil 
They just want to change the world to the better.


----------



## Spider2YBanana (Jun 1, 2014)

LunaSea said:


> Heh, ok, well yes, I'm not much different than your NF friends
> 
> Interesting question though. I'm not sure what you mean exactly. In a way I think it validates my leanings, liberates and imprisons me at the same time.


I guess I mean what is attractive about the liberal arts to you say compared to science or business or even the fine arts?


----------



## LunaSea (Jan 5, 2011)

Spider2YBanana said:


> I guess I mean what is attractive about the liberal arts to you say compared to science or business or even the fine arts?


Ah Ok. 

What I find attractive about the liberal arts than science or business?

I'd say it's how much it involves people as well as abstract concepts. It always looks at the interaction between those concepts and people, in a relational sense. There's an immediacy between me and what I'm reading. It can emotionally move me more often than the other two fields and helps me understand and express my feelings and thoughts more astutely. Though, with understanding, science actually does on occasion move me emotionally and especially spiritually.

With the liberal arts, there's also some room for interpretation, and it's not always a black and white thing as it might be in science (though quantum physics says otherwise, and scientific _research _loves an iconoclastic viewpoint). 

As for business, it's all based on making revenue, and that's simply not on top of my interests as a person. With the liberal arts, there's a more passionate appreciation for human emotion. There's actually an interaction with human emotion and not just reason in all of it. Sort of how Jean-Jacques Rousseau says in a quote I came by today: "The human race would long since have ceased to be, had its preservation depended only on reason."

I like that


----------



## Plasternoid (May 22, 2014)

LunaSea said:


> Aw, come on! _You _might be evil ;p but the INTJs in and of themselves are not evil
> They just want to change the world to the better.


Stereotypically they're pretty evil. Ya know how everyone says each type has a stereotypical representation? Yeah theirs is the evil mastermind or criminal mastermind, which is charming imo. I, however, am not evil, although I admire certain evil figures. I'm probably just a big joker at the end of the day.


----------



## LunaSea (Jan 5, 2011)

Plasternoid said:


> Stereotypically they're pretty evil. Ya know how everyone says each type has a stereotypical representation? Yeah theirs is the evil mastermind or criminal mastermind, which is charming imo. I, however, am not evil, although I admire certain evil figures. I'm probably just a big joker at the end of the day.


Ah, you sound like such an ENFP when you say it like that. roud:


----------

